# What areas of production do you wish you had more training in?



## DaveySimps (Aug 8, 2010)

Most people first come to CB because they have a particular challenge in a production that they cannot seem to over come. What areas of production do you wish you had more traning in? Why?

~Dave


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 10, 2010)

Definately would be lighting for me, The whole gel creating mood i get but mixing multiple gels to create a better mood is somewhat puzzling.


----------



## jonliles (Aug 10, 2010)

More Audio design reinforcement - I like a challenge.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm here for a little bit of everything because unfortunately that's what I specialize in. I'm such a generalist, my main focus has been sound, but I still have a ways to go in there, and I've done almost as much in everything else. So basically I'm just trying to cram in as much as possible about everything and go from there. I'd like to learn more about wiring, next on the list I think is welding. who knows the list may change tomorrow depending on what I need to know.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 21, 2010)

I wish I knew more about makeup and the dark art of acoustics.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 21, 2010)

My area is lighting but I come here when im trying something new or come to something that I can't seem to find information about. Far as the area I wish I knew more about is sound. I know VERY BASIC sound but I would love to learn more both about setting up, what mic to use, and mixing.


----------



## erosing (Aug 27, 2010)

Production Management, but it doesn't really fit my personality that well. Still would be nice though.


----------



## lieperjp (Aug 28, 2010)

As a future teacher, I'm always looking for tips on teaching, but I'm interested in learning more about sound, lighting, and video especially - since this is what I deal with the most. If anyone can tell me how to make people not do stupid stuff on stage, you should write a book so I can buy it.


----------

